# NYU Visual/Creative Portfolio



## xavier039 (Nov 4, 2008)

For those who applied and were accepted to NYU MFA Film Production program how important do you believe it is to submit a video for the creative portfolio?  I have not decided between a video or stills, mostly because all the video work I have done recently was for classes and I just feel it is sub-par at this time.  That is not to say it was crap though, because the toughest critic is always oneself.  However, I am just looking for a little incite from those who did get accepted and what advice you have on how to handle this section of the application.

Thanks.


----------



## duders (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally posted by xavier039:
> For those who applied and were accepted to NYU MFA Film Production program how important do you believe it is to submit a video for the creative portfolio?  I have not decided between a video or stills, mostly because all the video work I have done recently was for classes and I just feel it is sub-par at this time.  That is not to say it was crap though, because the toughest critic is always oneself.  However, I am just looking for a little incite from those who did get accepted and what advice you have on how to handle this section of the application.
> 
> Thanks.



Ultimately, you need to submit your best work whether it is video or stills.

I would say that maybe 95% of applicants that get accepted have a video portfolio.

But, it's not unheard of to submit stills.


----------

